# New Saturn modchip



## EnigmaXtreme (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know if this has already been brought up already but over at SegaStyle a brand new modchip for the Sega Saturn has been released. The new modchip, dubbed "PCB V3 (Universal)" stands out as it is just that, Universal.

Previously installing a modchip in the underrated system proved to be a hassle, particularly with the original Model 1 systems which required the modchip to be modded itself however this new version with its almost plug and play design will allow Saturn users to enjoy the games for years to come.

The new modchip is $34.99 and is avaliable at:
http://www.segastyle.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=76


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh goodie! I was wondering when a no-problemo solution pops up for that system - I'd love to have one but successfully modded Saturns fetch ridiculous prices around here - this might change that situation.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 30, 2012)

40 bucks isn't the worst, I suppose. Now I need to open up my Saturns and see what model they are..


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Dec 30, 2012)

thaddius said:


> 40 bucks isn't the worst, I suppose. Now I need to open up my Saturns and see what model they are..


You don't need to man, if the Power/Reset Buttons are Oval its a Model 1 if their Circle its Model 2


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh goodie! I was wondering when a no-problemo solution pops up for that system - I'd love to have one but successfully modded Saturns fetch ridiculous prices around here - this might change that situation.


 
What's the usual asking price for one? If they're selling for good money I might have to think about parting with mine.


----------



## Fellow (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a big coincidence, considering I just scored two Sega Saturns both, (1 Model 1, 1 Modern 2) for about $99. Thanks for the update.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 30, 2012)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> You don't need to man, if the Power/Reset Buttons are Oval its a Model 1 if their Circle its Model 2


The website says this though:


> Model 1 Saturn:
> Oval power and reset button / 20 pin ribbon cable
> 
> Model 2 Saturn:
> ...


Although that website seems to recommend the v3 Universal for any oval buttoned consoles, one of which I do own.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Jan 1, 2013)

It's about time! I have a model one sitting around gathering dust and I even bought the model 2 chip to try the mod... Needless to say it didn't work. In the end I ended up buying a premodded Saturn but I may pick one of these up to mod my model 1! Wish they had these back when I needed em!


----------

